# What Type of Dart Frog is this?



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

I just bought a second vivarium and I'm considering what frog to get. My son desperately wants a red dart frog and fell in love with this picture but I have no idea what it is. Any recommendations for red frogs? What are my options? Oophaga Pumilio? Others?


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm by no means an expert, so take this with a grain of salt, but that looks like 'Red Frog Beach' O. Pumilio to me


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Androgynoid said:


> I'm by no means an expert, so take this with a grain of salt, but that looks like 'Red Frog Beach' O. Pumilio to me


I agree. It’s definitely a pumilo.


----------



## Lovelyk (Feb 7, 2021)

I know you said he’s set on the frog in this picture, but e. Anthonyi is a good beginner frog, can get pretty red, and are super cute.


----------



## Pepepepe (Aug 30, 2020)

I think it could be a oophaga pumilio ’rio branco’ or a oophaga pumilio bastimentos


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm not sure the difficulty of these as Ive never kept them but what about Adelphobates galactonotus "red"?


----------



## Robru (Jan 1, 2021)

Oophaga pumilio “Bastimentos red frog beach” ?


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

This is an oophaga pumilio (unkniw locality, but probably from isla bastimentos) shot by my fellow country man Dirk Ercken. 

I don't realy get why everyone seems to guess this would be a red frog beach locality tho? Cause it's red?


----------



## Robru (Jan 1, 2021)

Tijl said:


> I don't realy get why everyone seems to guess this would be a red frog beach locality tho? Cause it's red?


Would you have known if the photographer had not been known to you?


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Robru said:


> Would you have known if the photographer had not been known to you?


Known what?


----------



## Robru (Jan 1, 2021)

Tijl said:


> Known what?


Which kind + any addition this is exactly.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Robru said:


> Which kind + any addition this is exactly.


Yes, it hits almost all marks on Oophaga Pumilio. And a lot of the bastimentos marks.

But is absurd to even start randomly naming localities. This often end up in people starting to randomly name their own 'unidentified' frogs.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe the big assumption being made is that this frog is in captivity and part of a known locale. If the picture is taken in the wild, it could be part of a group of frogs that we have never seen in captivity. This is my assumption of the frog in the picture. 

Tijl makes a good point to remember whenever this topic comes up - it's not what the frog looks like that necessarily makes the frog part of a certain genetic group. That's why when people (usually new to the hobby) post pictures of a frog that they don't know anything about and ask what morph/locale or even species it might be, it is pointless to speculate. Phenotype is not a direct link to genotype.

Mark


----------

